# 3 legged bear walking upright



## 4seasons (Jan 22, 2004)

Saw this today on youtube. 3 legged bear walking on two legs.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Could you imagine seeing that thing walking for the first time if your view was obstructed by brush or trees (like the first part of the footage)- you would think big foot was coming.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, I don't know much about bears beyond Yogi Bear walking on 2 legs, but that's pretty neat.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Saw it about a week or two back, it looks like it gets around better when moving on two legs instead of the three. And then it had a cub with it as well...

Newaygo1


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that is great stuff. I have never seen one walk around like that. I have seen them stand for food but never walk.  Great job.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats the odds of having a video camera with you while seeing something like that! awesome


----------



## realbassmaster (Feb 20, 2010)

crazy! i would crapo myself


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

My vote goes for FAKE.

Camera cuts out or shifts everytime the bear stands. It's gait appears too humanlike, as well as the stiff head positioning when the "bear" is upright.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I vote creepy. One starts doing it, next the kids are doing it, and pretty soon they are walking amongst us and getting sprayed with paint and blood by the NO MORE FUR idiots. I just don't see any good coming of this, shoot it before it gets out of control.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Frantz said:


> I vote creepy. One starts doing it, next the kids are doing it, and pretty soon they are walking amongst us and getting sprayed with paint and blood by the NO MORE FUR idiots. I just don't see any good coming of this, shoot it before it gets out of control.


 
"Bear City. Bear, Bear City" SNL skit....LOL


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW. neat


----------



## tsddawson (Feb 26, 2010)

Funny how they seem to adapt so easily. Wonder if it can still run pretty quick to down a fawn or something?


----------



## Dmaxmike (Aug 20, 2007)

Fake


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Wow that if very cool. Yea it did look like bigfoot in the one clip.


----------

